# New (old) pistol



## Hudson69 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been reading about using .22's to augment your range training when on a budget and I just found this: my new range gun, a Ruger Standard Mark I.  I would have preferred the Mark III with the mag release on the side but it was a good deal.  Now all I have to do is find a .22 LR AR-15 and my wife will have to tear me away from the range.........  Moo-Hoo-Ha-Ha-Haaaaa!

Seriously though using .22's in lieu of full size/power 9mm/40 S&W/.45 ACP/.38 Spl/.357 mag at least part time really seems like the way to go.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 24, 2011)

Hudson69 said:


> Now all I have to do is find a .22 LR AR-15 and my wife will have to tear me away from the range.........  Moo-Hoo-Ha-Ha-Haaaaa!



Assuming you have an AR, have you looked at the drop in .22 conversion kits?  All you do is swap the bolt and carrier with the conversion kit, use the appropriate mags and you are good to go.  I understand that Cienar's patent on this product expired last year or so, so there are a number of manufacturer's jumping into the mix, CMMG and Spike's Tactical off the top of my head.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhgbnDDcYAQ&playnext=1&list=PL5B972E6ECA31D7E7


----------



## Hudson69 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh I own a couple of AR's but the conversion kit cost is what is keeping me away from them.  Right now I have a Savage 64 to handle the rifle portion and it cost lest than a conversion kit;at least it did before I tweaked it a little.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 6, 2011)

It never hurts to go back to the ol' .22 LR.  With almost no recoil, very low noise, and a nice target trigger, it's a fantastic way to keep your trigger mechanics sharp, since you can now focus exclusively on the hand control.  

That, plus 15 bucks still gets you a brick of 550 rounds of ammo from Wal-Mart.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 6, 2011)

Hudson69 said:


> Oh I own a couple of AR's but the conversion kit cost is what is keeping me away from them. Right now I have a Savage 64 to handle the rifle portion and it cost lest than a conversion kit;at least it did before I tweaked it a little.


 
I found out about the conversion kits about a week after I had plunked my money down on a Ruger 10/22 with the intention of converting it to a practice rifle.  I can't complain, as far as I'm concerned a dedicated .22 is a must have for every gun owner.


----------

